# Clomid verses obesity



## Rebecca1991 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi all,
just a quick question really regarding the success rates of clomid, for women that carry extra weight. 

i am classed as obese, I have already lost just over 3stone (45lbs) but it seems the more i lose the slower the weight seems to come off and I'm at a bit of a stand still at the moment.

i have my first appointment with a private fertility clinic on Saturday (29th April) its only a consultation, but we are hoping to start clomid after we have had our follow up/pre treatment appointment. 

i have PCOS and suspected endometriosis. i was refused a laparoscopy by my Gyne, to confirm this as i was high risk because of my weight.

i contacted the clinic we are using today (we are using CRGW in cardiff) and enquired about the treatment and my weight issue and i was told that because they are not funded by the NHS that there is no BMI guideline. Therefore if my OH's SA is all good and healthy we can go down the route of clomid. 

although i have done a lot of research on clomid, and its become apparent that the success rates on obese women are a lot smaller than those with a healthy BMI. is this true?

i guess I'm just looking for others who may have been in the same boat as me, or are currently in the same situation?

i feel like I'm clutching at straws and the only way I'm ever going to have a baby is when i reach my perfect weight, which could take years!


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Rebecca

Unable to answer your question but didn't want to read and run    I was never on clomid (as you can see from my signature) but just wanted to let you know that you are not alone struggling with weight.  I had to lose 5 stone to get my bmi down to 35 (the old limit) - goodness knows how I would manage now.  But you are right, the last couple of stone were really hard to lose - only upping the exercise helped as there was nothing left food wise to cut out.

Thanks to all the drugs and upsets over the last year nearly 2 stone crept back on.  I've lost 1/2 stone again but am really struggling already to lose the rest.  However if I managed once, I am determined to do so again.

Good luck!

Turia x


----------



## Rebecca1991 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Turia
thank you for your reply. I'm sorry to read this small part of your story, it must be such a struggle for you. its hard isn't it.

The main reason that i am going to a private clinic is because my own doctors, who i have been with all of my life, simply will not help me, because of my weight. i just cannot imagine going on like this any longer. 
IVF is certainly an option for us. although I'm holding out a lot of hope that clomid will work for us.

i feel like I'm going insane.
i do as much exercises as i can, with working full time.. if i cut anything else out of my diet ill be starving myself! i just don't know what to do. Ive been doing slimming world for a good while now, maybe i should try something else.
my slimming consultant told me that anything could be achieved with a positive attitude, i really wish that was the case! my positivity is running very thin at the moment.

thank you for your reply it means a lot.
wishing you all of the luck in the world xxx


----------



## princesskate (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello Rebecca.

I had my 1st consultation at CRGW last saturday, everyone there is so friendly and helpful and willing to answer any questions you have.

I also have PCOS and am overweight, Amanda was lovely, took a history of both me & my husband & said that Clomid is the way to go, she did a scan to check everything else is how it should be, which it is and prescribed me Clomid & metformin (which she gave me a private prescription for) and another pill to bring on a bleed as my periods are very infrequent, so we can get started with the clomid as soon as possible. At no point was my weight or weight loss mentioned. It wasn't bright up as a factor on possible success, although I didn't ask. I was really worried I was going to be to ld to lose 5 stone & then come back but not at all & it made me del very positive & reassured.

Feel free to message me if you have any other questions about the clinic. Kate x


----------



## Rebecca1991 (Mar 23, 2014)

thank you so much for your reply kate! ive just sent you a PM 

xxx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi again
Not happy with your slimming consultant   If a positive attitude was all it took to make anything happen then we would all be pregnant and have happy healthy babies!  Must admit that I lost the weight without clubs as I couldn't cope with weekly humiliation and too much positive spin  

Diet plateaus are awful and I also had one about 3 stone into the loss.  I ended up using fat-binding tablets for a short while just to kick start the loss again.  At the very end I also got my height checked again and managed to grow!  Saved a few pounds off the bmi as a result  

However we do have an amazing goal to inspire us to keep going so fingers crossed to us both  

Turia x


----------



## Rebecca1991 (Mar 23, 2014)

hi turia!  

i know right!! 
if only positivity was the key to success! id be size 8 with 5 kids and a bank account full of money! Lol if only hey!

you are definitely right though Hun, we have the right goal to keep us motivated i just need to keep reminding my body of that ha ha!

My doctor gave me fat burning tablets once i think they were called xinecol.. but i suffer with IBS so the outcome of that little scenario wasn't pretty!! lol

ah my slimming class isn't that bad, this is the 3rd time Ive joined and its taken me 3months to get another half a stone off.. the week before last i put 5lbs on! and i have absolutely no idea why! it really is driving me bonkers!

never mind! suppose we've gotta plod on xx


----------

